# Toffee dessert milkshake



## inchrisin (Dec 19, 2012)

My roommate made some toffee the other day.  It's half Hershey bar and half homemade toffee (unknown pats sugar and butter).  He's not happy with the results and stopped eating it, and there's like 3# left!  I need to get creative to get the rest used up.  It hit me that a toffee milkshake sounds pretty tasty.  I don't know how to pull this off.

I have a blender, toffee, and milk.  I need to buy ice cream.  The one problem I have with making milk shakes is that it always comes out heterogeneous.  I get a thin layer of liquid and a clumpy unflavorful whipped layer in there.  Bottom line:  I want to make an amazing milkshake with this chocolate and toffee and I need help with a recipe.  What would you do?


----------

